# If you could buy just 4 boxes of Cubans



## drdice (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi all, I'm new to the forum and have been a cigar smoker for only about 12 months. My wife and I are spending a week in Cuba at the end of November.
Canada customs will allow us to bring back 100 sticks duty free. I'm planning on buying 4 boxes of 25 each .

Here's the question....if you could only bring back 4 boxes which 4 would you buy (I wanna get 4 different types).

I prefer medium bodies cigars. For example, a few weeks ago I tried a Bolivar (Robusto size...can't remember the exact name of it) and it totally KICKED my ASS....I just couldn't handle it. I currently enjoy Monte 4's, Cohiba siglo 2's and Hoyo epicure2.


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

Cohiba Sublimes
Cohiba Siglo VI
Montecristo #3
Ramon Allones Specially Selected


----------



## Dandee (Feb 20, 2006)

Price constraints??


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

Whatever else you get, I would definitely take back some Trinidad Fundadores and then maybe some of the Limitada stuff that may be available down there that may not be available still in Canada. 

Scottie


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

RASS!

Punch Punch Punch.


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

I would buy the most expensive ones that fit your flavor profile, as Canadian taxes go up with the price of the stick at home. Also, you will want to insure that they are real - fakes are big even on the island. Ill leave it to the FOGs to help with that one. My flavor profile is much like yours, and I would choose the following (if you can find them):

Fonseca #1 Silk Wraps - mild/medium-mild stick, too mild for the regulars but would fit your description well.
El Rey Del Mundo Gran Corona - light but spicy stick
+1 on the Siglo IV, I also like the Siglo II (I like the size of the Corona, but when in Rome...)
Hoyo de Monterrey Churchills or Double Coronas - Most Hoyo de Monterreys are mild-medium to medium bodied. If you see any Le Hoyo's, those are strong and may not fit your flavor desires.

Great, now I want to go have a smoke...


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

ERDM choix supremes, Partagas 898V, HU Mag 46, RYJ Churchills (if you want to go bigger, I like the HDM DC). Those are all medium bodied smokes (to my tastes anyway!), they are all different sizes with different taste profiles, and I like them all! Those shouldn't set you back too awfully terribly either.


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

cquon said:


> RASS!
> 
> Punch Punch Punch.


Almost...RASS

Monte Monte RASS


----------



## Dandee (Feb 20, 2006)

Medium Cigars..and if I wanted to keep it under $700 US

H. Upmann Mag 46
JL #2
RASS
HDM DC


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Wish we could buy just one. But alas we live in the US and they are illegal here.

You should post an introduction in the new gorilla forum so we can say hi and learn a bit about you.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

smoke a few of your favorite size while you are there - and then buy the ones that tasted best when you smoked them. Real time, hands on shopping sounds like a true vacation to me.


----------



## drdice (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks guys! Wow , sure wasn't expecting that many responses so soon. Keep em coming.

PS...no real price limitations...just wanna keep it under a thousand cnd (around 900 USD )


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> Wish we could buy just one. But alas we live in the US and they are illegal here.
> 
> You should post an introduction in the new gorilla forum so we can say hi and learn a bit about you.


Take Da Klugs advice too. Post a little something about yourself before posting around in other threads.


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

Partagas Connie #4
La Gloria Cubana #4
Rey Del Mundo Choix Supreme
Trinidad Funadores


----------



## mikecon75 (Jul 7, 2006)

Ramon Allones Special selects
Bolivar Belicosos Finas
H. Uppman Monarchs
Punch Punchs
But the list could be endless.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Wow, Interesting you got kicked by a Boli but like the Epi2. That Epi packs a punch usually.

Wanting to keep it under $900 limits you to premiums like large Cohibas as the Sublime was suggested but gives you plenty of latitude.
I would want to include something new and why not for the rest, stick with what I like?
If you enjoy the Monte 4, Siglo II and Epi2, IMHO, sounds like you have yourself 3 boxes there and just need to add one of the many being suggested here to you to try something new.
Enjoy your visit to my homeland and warn them of my title under my username.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

If I was going to Cuba, I would want to pick up 50 custom rolled Salomones or Double Coronas. As for production cigars, I would go for:

Partagas Lusitanias
Cohiba Lanceros
Trinidad Fundadores
Partagas - Serie du Connaisseur No. 1

Might as well go for broke as cigars are big dollars in CN and this is your chance to go to the epicenter.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Rass
Siglo VI 
Monte #2 
Partagas Shorts 

Those are my four boxes I would pick of regular production Cigars.

Also, Welcome to Club Stogie !


----------



## niterider56 (Jun 30, 2006)

mosesbotbol said:


> If I was going to Cuba, I would want to pick up 50 custom rolled Salomones or Double Coronas. As for production cigars, I would go for:
> 
> Partagas Lusitanias
> Cohiba Lanceros
> ...


:tpd: Except maybe I would substitue Party Shorts for the SdC #1


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

Trini Fundadores
Siglo VI
Sir Winstons
BBF
:2


----------



## PadronMe (Apr 26, 2005)

Only 4. That's tough, but here goes.

Cohiba Siglo II
RASCC
H. Upmann Mag 46
Monte #4.


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

Boli RC
H. Upman Monarchs
Vegas Robainia Jubilaums
San Cristobal Petite Caronas


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

stig said:


> *Boli RC*
> H. Upman Monarchs
> Vegas Robainia Jubilaums
> San Cristobal Petite Caronas


This is the one that kicked his butt...
Since you already like the Monte 4's, Cohiba siglo 2's and Hoyo epicure2 There is one box left. There are several that are popular and listed multiple times. Of those I would go with the RASS or the MAG 46. It is also a great idea to smoke all the different kinds of singles you can and then grab boxes before you head home.
Enjoy your trip, and welcome to the board.


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

Kinda like asking which of your children (or grandchildren) is your favorite.  
Tough question dude.

I think my list would have to include:

Hoyo DC
VR Famliar
Cohiba Esplendidos
SLR A


----------



## Dr_Wogz (Aug 25, 2006)

I would go for a box of 'Exquisitos'

Last time there (before I really knew anyting about cigars) Cohiba had a really really nice 25 box. Dunno what, but the box was a nice carved wood box. Was goign to buy it just for the box!!

Cohiba also makes a cognac!

Another thing to do, is to buy a few 5-packs instead of 'boxes' - Get the whole Siglo line! 

Don't buy off the beach, despite the offers & prices..


----------



## Fireman_UK (Mar 14, 2006)

HdM Epicure 2
HdM Double Corona
ERDM Choix Supreme
RyJ Churchill

...if only......


----------



## Hydrated (Aug 9, 2006)

drdice said:


> ...no real price limitations...


Never ever ever ever use this phrase around this crowd! They will encourage you to go crazy and spend the mortgage money on smokes! Hell... they'll have a way of making it seem like a good idea to spend your neighbor's mortgage money on smokes... (Did I mention that you should never use this phrase around these guys?) :r

Bobby


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

As previously stated Cuban cigars are illegal in the US so I have never tried one but I've heard these are not so ..... Full-bodied

VR Fams
Rafael Gonzalez Lonsdales
QdC Coronas
Flor del Cano Coronas

:2


----------



## drdice (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks again for all the suggestions. I think in all likelihood I'll probably try a few 3 and 5 packs of cigars that i've never had before and maybe defer my final 4 box selections until the end of the trip.....gotta love experimenting with cigars in Cuba!!!

Someone mentioned I should introduce myself somewhere on the messageboards here....where exactly.

Thanks again for making a newbie feel at home already!


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

I am on a corona gorda kick, so I would get:

Siglo IV
Edmundo
Punch Punch
Mag 46


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

If a Boli RC kicked his butt then im sure a RASS would. I only smoke Dominicans since I live in the USA but I hear that ERdM Choix Supremes, Cohiba Sig VI, Punch P and SCdH La Fueza's or VR Fams are good and more on the Medium to Full Bodied Cigars.


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

joed said:


> smoke a few of your favorite size while you are there - and then buy the ones that tasted best when you smoked them. Real time, hands on shopping sounds like a true vacation to me.


:tpd:


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

If I could buy any 4 boxes(25 ct.) of cigars they would be :
Montecristo "A"
Romeo Y Julieta Churchill
BBF
Partagas Lusitania (even though I've never had one yet)
 :dr


----------



## LSUTIGER (Jan 13, 2004)

Cohiba Siglo VI
Cohiba Lancero
Trinidad Fundadore
Romeo y Julieta Churchill


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

drdice said:


> Thanks again for all the suggestions. I think in all likelihood I'll probably try a few 3 and 5 packs of cigars that i've never had before and maybe defer my final 4 box selections until the end of the trip.....gotta love experimenting with cigars in Cuba!!!
> 
> Someone mentioned I should introduce myself somewhere on the messageboards here....where exactly.
> 
> Thanks again for making a newbie feel at home already!


new gorilla forum...


----------



## ss396 (Sep 24, 2005)

monte #1
romeo churchill
bolivar pc
punch punch

4 exceptional medium smokes


----------

